# Crossover activo 2 vias + filtros



## armandista (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola. tengo algunas consultas, no sé mucho de electronica por eso tengo muchas dudas

1.- alguien tiene algún esquema de un crossover activo de dos vias con frecuencia de corte variable y ademas con filtros con corte variable??

2.- como se hace para selecionar el rango de variacion de frec de corte de un crossover?? 

3.- quisiera consultar si se puede lograr variar la frecuencia de corte de un crosover y al mismo tiempo variar las de los filtros en sus extremos con una misma perilla?, se me ocurre que puede ser de una forma mecanica, osea que con una perilla hacer engranajes que muevan los 3 potenciometros al mismo tiempo,  pero quisiera saber si se puede hacer electricamente.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2011)

Y yo me pregunto:
Si no sabés de electrónica y tenés tantas dudas, por que no comprás un crossover comercial que ya tiene todo eso que necesitás????


----------

